# Calentar agua usando un cuadro de metal como resistencia



## shadown (Abr 27, 2008)

Bueno como dije en el nombre del post, la idea es tomar un cuadro pequeño de metal y pasar una corriente X por el para aumentar la temperatura de un liquido (agua, cafe, etc.) de este, en otras palabras, hacer un estufa electrica automatica. 
       Pense primero en usar un alambre largo en forma de S o de alguna otra forma para obtener calor, pero creo que no me daria la transferencia de calor necesario como para calentar un recipiente pequeño. He investigado un poco acerca del tema, y se que el simple hecho de conectar dos alambres a un pedazo de metal grueso hacen que este se caliente y produce calor( tal como lo hace un cautin cualquiera) aun asi estoy aun con el pendiente de que este, ademas de producir el calor, me produsca una corriente que pueda afectar a una persona (que produsca un choque electrico).
       Total, no encuentro una manera o formula concreta que me explique la relacion corriente-temperatura o Resistencia-Temperatura, solo he encontrado algo acerca de lo ultimo pero no es muy concreto.
       Espero que alguien tenga una idea o me pueda pasar información al respecto, gracias.


----------



## Gradmaster (Abr 27, 2008)

Y con mucha razón tienes ese pendiente, las resistencias en forma de omega estan aisladas con cerámica, como bien sabras, la cerámica es un buen aisalnte eléctrico y buen conductor térmico (dependiendo del tipo de cerámica), y es poco probable que con una placa metálica, por si misma te genere el sufuiciente calor para ser efectiva, necesitaria ser de un metal como tugsteno que posee una elevada resistencia eléctrica, o un alambre en forma de resistencia.

exito.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 27, 2008)

Ten muchisimo cuidado con ese tipo de experimentos porq lo menos que puedes conseguir es hacer saltar los fusibles termicos de la casa,la idea mas sensata es usar el liquido (agua) como resistencia electrica para lo cual se debe diseñar toda una jarra hervidora de plastico para mayor facilidad,dos plaquitas paralelas de metal rectangulares de unos 5 por 2 centimetros se ponen en paralelo separadas mas o menos un centimetro en la base de la jarra eso requiere diseñar un soporte,estas placas estan dobladas en un de modo que las orejas se atornillan a la jarra misma y por ese tornillo se conecta el voltaje electrico de 220,se debe sellar con un buen pegamento para que no filtre agua para afuera por el agujero abierto para sostener las placas,claro que se necesitan un par de tuercas por cda tornillo para asegurar cada cable que termina en un pequeño lazo circular,todo debe estar cuidadosamente aislado electricamente, si entiendes la idea las placas paralelas metalicas al tener entre ellas un liquido y poseer un voltaje elevado harán que el liquido mismo sea la resistencia a calentar,aqui en Perú hace unos años esas jarras eran muy populares pero siempre traen el riesgo de causar shock electricos hasta mortales si no se tiene cuidado,esas jarras tenian una tapa hermetica y soportes especiales para los cables,todo de plastico muy aislado y eran muy baratas,unos dos dolares en esos tiempos y funcionaban de lo mejor,claro que los contactos metálicos reaccionan con el cloro de agua y daban cloruros en el metal,de todas maneras no hagas experimentos conectando una placa metalica directamente a los 220 porque solo conseguiras un corto circuito y muchos problemas.
Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2008)

shadown dijo:
			
		

> Bueno como dije en el nombre del post, la idea es tomar un cuadro pequeño de metal y pasar una corriente X por el para aumentar la temperatura de un liquido (agua, cafe, etc.) de este, en otras palabras, hacer un estufa electrica automatica.


? ? ? Y comprarla en un supermercado.



> ... Total, no encuentro una manera o formula concreta que me explique la relacion corriente-temperatura o Resistencia-Temperatura, solo he encontrado algo acerca de lo ultimo pero no es muy concreto.


No encontras porque no existe.
La relacion es Energia_disipada : Variacion_de_temperatura

Si queres calentar 1 litro de agua de 20° a 85° en 3 minutos (medio ansioso, va a dar bastante potencia) el calculo es este:

Variacion de tempertura -->  60°

Como para elevar 1g de agua 1° hace falta 1 caloria (4.186 Joules) 
--> para 1 litro y 60°  --> Energia = 1000*60*4.186 = 251160 Joules.

Como esto se quiere hacer en 3 minutos (180") , la potencia a disipar es:
Pot = 251160/180 = 1395 Watts

Conectando a una linea de 110Vca la corriente sera:
I = Pot/V = 12.68 A

Y La resistencia a conectar debera ser de:
R = V/I = V^2 / Pot = 8.67 ohms


----------



## shadown (Abr 28, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Como para elevar 1g de agua 1° hace falta 1 caloria (4.186 Joules)



Ok, habia visto algo parecido pero no lo habia entendido del todo, pero ahora se me ilumino la cabezota y gracias a esta relacion creo saber ya como hacerlo, tienes razon, todo esta en relacion a la potencia, mi enfoque era mas bien a la Corriente que necesitabas para generar el cambio de temperatura y no estaba tomando en cuenta la potencia. Bueno, ahora tengo una mejor idea y creo tener ya el diseño, lo analizare dentro de un rato mas y vere que tanto puedo hacer



			
				Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> la idea mas sensata es usar el liquido (agua) como resistencia electrica para lo cual se debe diseñar toda una jarra hervidora de plastico para mayor facilidad



Es cierto, de esa manera seria mas facil y practico, pero poco viable para ciertos liquidos industriales (el proyecto es un trabajo final para un proceso de una industria, pero primero lo hago en pequeño y luego se hace solo el diseño para algo mas grande) ademas como estudiante, me conviene que este sea pequeño y practico al momento de moverlo, por eso pense en hacerlo mas bien como una estufa o parrila electrica, pero vere que puedo hacer. saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 28, 2008)

La cuestion es que el calor generado es producido por que la carga electrica afecta a los electrones (del metal en cuestion) haciendo que se aceleren exitandose y produciendo muchisimas fricciones productoras de calor. la cosa es que este sistema q propones no dara calor por varios motivos, pues tampoco dara chiques pq tiene la fase y el neutro conectados directamente, lo cual al instante de la conexión habra un cortocircuito inminente. si quieres usar la electricidad para producir calor utiliza los metodos ya concebidos.


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 28, 2008)

Lo mejor es usar el liquido como resistencia puesto que si se conecta un metal muy posiblemente salten las termicas. Yo me he hecho calentadores agarrando un corcho le hago 2 agujeros uno en cada lado luego le introdusco en cada agujero un alambre que previamente limpie, le concto unos cables a la 220 y listo. La calienta bastante rapido y muy caliente el unico inconveniente es que no es muy dificil de recibir un choque electrico.


----------



## shadown (May 1, 2008)

Bueno, la idea general que todos tratan de pasarme, la de usar el agua como resistencia es mas practica, sin embargo caigo en lo mismo, es muy peligroso dejar este tipo de circuito sin proteccion ya que, soltaria una descarga electrica considerable, sin embargo creo aver encontrado la solucion: Utilizar un alambre en forma de S o en  espiral y utilizar una proteccion termina que me he encontrado en la tienda de electronica, al parecer queda bien a mi proyecto ya que su limite es de 300 grados centigrados o algo por el estilo(mi maximo serian 100 grados) igual voy a implementar el circuito y subirlo lo mas pronto posible, mi proteccion es un plastico  resistente al calor llamado thermofit, y segun la hoja de datos de este, si aguanta la temperatura y mantiene a raya la corriente. saludos

aqui esta la hoja de datos de la proteccion termica(version PDF)


----------



## Eduardo (May 2, 2008)

Por que no arrancas con lo que ya esta hecho y es barato?  
Tenes calentadores que los compras en supermercados, y hasta vienen en versiones de 12V.
Valen monedas y ya tenes el alambre dentro de un tubo que le da rigidez.

Ahora, si buscaras algo mas 'industrial', tenes fabricantes de resistencias de la medida y forma que quieras. 
http://www.diamoresa.com.ar/IndResistencias.htm


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 7, 2008)

una plancha  para ropa , da muy buena temperatura  alrededor de 1200 watts.    ya viene la resistencia dentro de una placa de metal.  solo es cuention de aslar las terminales donde unes el cable con la resistencia.

saludos.


----------



## shadown (May 8, 2008)

Ok por lo visto es mas facil usar una resistencia de plancha como armandolopezmx comenta, ya busque algun material para realizar esto y aunque lo encontre, incluso encontre el aislamiento, pero me sale mas caro hacer este tipo de resistencias, mejor voy a buscar algo por el estilo, ya encontrare algo en un bazar, ademas no quiero botar la luz en la caza, otra vez.... ya me dio una mala experiencia, hehe bueno, pero ahora tengo otro problema, que no encuentro un componente que me permita variar la corriente que le aplico a la resistencia que produce el calor, he visto en varios libros que se pueden usar SCRS o GTOs, pero ambos funcionan como interruptores de encendido apagado, y no me permiten variar la corriente que pasa por ellos. Si alguien tiene alguna idea es bienvenida, ahorita me pongo a buscar algo en internet, he escuchado que los dimmer los usan aver que sale. suerte.


----------



## shadown (May 12, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> No encontras porque no existe.
> La relacion es Energia_disipada : Variacion_de_temperatura
> 
> Si queres calentar 1 litro de agua de 20° a 85° en 3 minutos (medio ansioso, va a dar bastante potencia) el calculo es este:
> ...




Resistencia de Plancha = 13.3 Ohms

por lo tanto:

Pot = V^2 / R = 110Vca^2 / 13.3 Ohms
Pot = 909.77 watts

Con una Corriente de
I = Pot/V = 909.77 / 110Vca
I = 8.27 A

Para ir de 20º a 100º son dT = 80º , con 1L=1000ml = 1000g 

Energia = 1000g*80º*4.186Joules = 334,880 joules

Entonces va a tardar:

t = Energia/Pot = 334,880 joules / 909.77 watts
t = 368 s = 6 min.

Si va de 20º a 80º la dT = 60º

Energia = 1000g*60º*4.186joules = 251,160

t = 251,160 joules / 909.77 watts
t = 276s = 4 min.

Ok, he logrado conseguirme una plancha vieja a la cual le he quitado la base y medido la resistencia, con lo cual tengo ya mi transductor (el que pasa de la corriente al Calor que necesito), el cual me ha dado con un valor de 13.3 Ohms, ahora que tengo el objeto que me produce el calor me estoy dedicando a controlar la Corriente, ya que la resistencia y el voltaje son fijos y solo me queda la corriente para controlar. el diseño lo estoy bajando en un circuito tipo dimmer que encontre en internet y que he de modificar para mi diseño final. nota: el SCR lo estoy pensando cambiar por un Triac. saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2008)

hola, vamos en orden.......

lo que puso el muchacho al principio es calentar el agua con 2 placas y funciona, pueden probarlo haciendo asi:

agarren 2 cucharas de albañil de esas que tienen mango de madera y a c/u de ellas conectenle un cable de 220v .
sumerjanlas en un balde de plastico con gua, ponganlas a una buena distancia y ls cucharas paralelas.
conecten a 220v PERO A TRAVEZ DE UNA SERIE, puede ser un cuarzo de 500w asi pueden "ver" la corriente que circula y es mas seguro ya que no haran un corto.

veran como se calienta el agua........y si acercan las cucharas (siempre las placas paralelas veran que mas rapido se calienta.

EL PROBLEMA:
falta de aislacion total
aqui se genera no se que miercoles de quimica (electrolisis o algo........siempre fui un CERO en quimica) y creo que se contamina el agua, mas segun el tipo de placas que se use......por el material.

CONCLUSION: 
solo si estas preso y tenes un enchufe y 2 cucharas de albañil   

lo mas sanito y coherente es una R BLINDADA.
en el mercado la cosa que marca la linea de mejor a peor es la $$$$$ .....si ....el vil metal.

BUENA:
una R. bien blindada.

MALA:
esa R que se vende por 2 $ y es un alambre a la vista que esta en un tubito de plastico, si lo enchufas sin agua se pone al rojo y se quema al toque.

IMPRESENTABLE:
la que mencione al principio.


----------



## manolopez78 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya se que este tema lleva mucho tiempo sin actividad pero yo lo he descubierto ahora y me interesa mucho (no entiendo casi nada de voltios y watios pero me gusta todo eso.
Jorge Flores Vergaray en fecha 28-abr-2008 dice: ...una jarra hervidora de plastico para mayor facilidad,dos plaquitas paralelas de metal rectangulares de unos 5 por 2 centimetros se ponen en paralelo separadas mas o menos un centimetro en la base de la jarra ...

Me parece una idea estupenda, yo tambien quiero hacer algo parecido pero tengo muchas dudas aparte de que no quiero que me salten los fusibles o producir un arco voltaico o se fundan las plaquitas o hacer electrolisis, *cuanto consumirian esas dos placas conectadas a 220V*? 

Muchas gracias a todos los que manteneis este fantastico foro.


----------

